# Victa Chainsaws



## Matt-H (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all, 
I've been looking over the site for the past week and there's some interesting topics.

So a basic question I have is about the quality of a Victa 45cc chainsaw from Bunnings, I know it prob wont be as good as the more notable brands. Just wondering if anyone has had a go with them, there is not much out there I can find about them.

So some basic background, this is the first venture into using a chainsaw for me. I asked a few mates about borrowing etc. and the general consensus was that "Chainsaws, Sleeping bags, and Girlfriends" were up there with the things you don't lend out!
Anyway, I've just moved to a place where I can get access to cut my own firewood. I can't step into a decent brand yet due to price, I'm only looking to cut fallen tree stumps branches etc. nothing bigger than 40-50cm thickness.

well, thanks for any advice and i'm looking forward to checking out the site more.

Cheers
M


----------



## ausneil 1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Matt-H said:


> Hi all,
> I've been looking over the site for the past week and there's some interesting topics.
> 
> So a basic question I have is about the quality of a Victa 45cc chainsaw from Bunnings, I know it prob wont be as good as the more notable brands. Just wondering if anyone has had a go with them, there is not much out there I can find about them.
> ...



G,day Matt from Coffs Harbour. I have not used a victor saw but can tell you any saw from bunnings is cheap and may not last very long. How long is their warranty on this saw, bunnings don't fix anything just replace it inside its warranty life. If you get 12 months warranty, get it and work it till it drops, then replace it.

edit,, just thought, my neighbour has an Ozito 25cc which is a couple of years old now and still goes, so maybe the little victor will surprise you.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Matt welcome to the site. 

There is very little information on the Victa 45cc chainsaw but what I can tell from the photos is that it look very similar to the no-name chinese chainsaws you see on ebay etc. Like Neil said, Bunnings doesn't actually provide service for chainsaws etc. so if you do have any problems with the saw it won't be an easy fix... yeah I know all about Bunnings customer service, if you don't speak to the right person (someone who actually wants to be there and knows the basic procedures) it can turn into a big headache. 

What is the price on the saw for starters?


----------



## ozflea (Feb 27, 2013)

Victa used to be Australias largest producer of lawn mowers and at times dilly dallied with chainsaws now owned by briggs and statton usa


----------



## deye223 (Feb 27, 2013)

what is your maximum budget


----------



## Matt-H (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys

Yeah I have no delusions about Bunnings service or lack there of. There is a Makita for $299 (40cc, 1.8kw, 40cm bar), a Ryobi $249 (40cc, 40cm bar), and the Victa $259 (45cc, 1.7kw, 45cm bar).
I was leaning towards the Victa due to the extra cc's and bar length, plus it is a Victa and they've had a good run as a brand but I know there a some changes lately. I've been looking for second hand one locally for about a month now and have had no luck. 

We've just had some big storms here and there is plenty of fallen trees to get wood for next season from, so I'm keen to go get into it.

If there is an OK warranty I'll prob go for a Victa model and work it to see how it performs.

Cheers


----------



## Matt-H (Feb 27, 2013)

as for budget, I just can't consider going over $300 for now. I know If I could wait and raise that later on I might get something more durable, but I kinda need to get it happening now.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 27, 2013)

Of those, I would have thought Makita was better. I know the bigger Makita/Dolmar (same underlying saw) have a good rep here. 

Also, check with a Husqvarna dealer what their small saws are worth - I heard of a recent special that was about those dollars. 

However, seriously..... The small saws will be working hard to cut up to 50cm or 20 inch logs....

Your other option is to hunt out a good 2nd hand saw that is at least 50cc, ideally 60+ IMO. 

Another option is to save a bit more, then source a saw ex USA of good size and provenance. Post will be about $100-150 from what I've seen, but prices often are a lot lower than Aus. Some here can lead you to good US sources for most saws. 

But to conclude, I wouldn't buy the Victa. 

I only have Makita power tools and they are good so id assume they would be protecting their reputation and not selling junk chainsaws at the low end either.


----------



## IEL (Feb 27, 2013)

The victa might have more cc's, but the makita has more power which is what matters. Dont get sucked in by bar length, buy a saw by its displacement and more importantly power, not size of bar it comes with. If I was in your place, I would buy the makita (assuming it is a real makita, not a knockoff) they are the same as dolmars, which are well respected saws. I would choose a name brand consumer saw over a low brand. (by low brand, I mean a brand sold only at box stores to homeowners, vs a pro brand with a reputation (even if te pro brand saw is a consumer model, they wouldnt sell something too terrible with their name on it))


----------



## Tazfreak (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Matt, local victa dealer here far south coast, is getting out of them,too many combacks.sezz there made in china just junk product,buy a makita or a good brand 2nd hand saw from a reputable agent and u should b good to go.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would go with Makita also, the smaller model Bunnings used to stock was made in Germany (Dolmar), not sure if that is still the case but Makita builds reliable tools.


----------



## Matt-H (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all,
I'll sit down and give it some thought. Starting to think I may just wait a little and start with an entry level stihl or husqvarna then, as it's not a huge difference in price and specs. lots to think about.

cheers


----------



## Aussie Dave (Feb 28, 2013)

Matt-H said:


> Hi all,
> I've been looking over the site for the past week and there's some interesting topics.
> 
> So a basic question I have is about the quality of a Victa 45cc chainsaw from Bunnings, I know it prob wont be as good as the more notable brands. Just wondering if anyone has had a go with them, there is not much out there I can find about them.
> ...




Hi Mate,
This time last year i went through the same thing with my FIL.He wanted a saw to come cutting with me and was on a budget like yours.I talked him into a little 33cc Makita from Bunnings and ended up getting one myself for a bit of light stuff.Good little saw and while not a pro saw by any means made in Germany by Dolmar.I notice the newer model Makita in Bunnings are now Chinese.The Makita we have is still around at Gasweld,if you have one nearby check it out.Asking it to cut 40 to50cm wood would be a big ask though.
Around the same time,as a joke a mate of mine gave me a 45cc Chinese saw branded ROK.Its had probably 20 tanks of fuel through it and hasent missed a beat! but they would be a lottery i reckon and parts ....forget it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bezza1 (Feb 28, 2013)

mate you carnt go wrong with a stihl ms170


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 28, 2013)

bezza1 said:


> mate you carnt go wrong with a stihl ms170



He's not looking to prune his roses  


On further thought, if you get into serious firewood creation you will want a harem of saws. 

Small for the little branches, upwards. I started off with a 40cc Husky 340 for gardening, then went to a 75cc husky 576xp as I have access to a property with lots of dry hardwood both on the ground and standing. 

Then added a 60cc husky 261, which was ported by Mastermind And it goes hard too. A mean cutting machine, 2nd hand, 

So a small saw isn't bad to have, just don't expect it will be your only saw long term if you are cutting big wood. And 40cc lining up 40cm is going to be slow. 


Last tip, get a couple of spare chains and learn how to keep them sharp, correct angles etc. 

If the wood is clean, no dirt on or in the wood, try chisel chain. If dirty, either on or in, say from being on ground dragged or dozed, or ants in the log, use semi chisel chain. 

Depending on what saw and chain type, ask and you will get chain recommendations.


----------



## bezza1 (Feb 28, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> He's not looking to prune his roses
> 
> 
> On further thought, if you get into serious firewood creation you will want a harem of saws.
> ...



i have ripped fence posts with my 170 great little saw it is not recommended to rip post but it can be don if you see the way treat my 170 lol if you know how to sharpen a chain it can do anything
we had a guy come into work with his 180 it had no comp he was cutting firewood to sell with it he said he had cut about 100-150 tons with it i threw a new piston in and she was good to go


----------



## Matt-H (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all,
Thanks a bunch for all the comments and suggestions, it has been a great help for me to think it all through.

I decided to get over the thought of being able to cut 40-50cm sizes with ease, as realistically 95%+ of my usage will be for taking care of firewood logs around the 20cm average. 
That made my decision easy and I went for a Husqvarna 236, which was on special but i got the local dealer to through in a heap of extras (files, guides, oil, accessories) and I didn't have to go over the $300.

I'll be working it out this weekend and I'm happy that it will handle what I need it for.

Down the line, I'll keep my eyes open for 2nd hand one that will handle bigger stuff.

Cheers
M


----------

